# Co2 needle valve



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

I have owned a Milwaukee, Azoo, and JBJ regulator. I currently still have the latter two. I am interested in upgrading the needle valves that come with the regulators. I am not looking to spend $70 per needle valve, as I am looking to buy 3 of them. I have been looking into industrial needle valves, but there are so many out there. Looking to spend about $30 each at most if possible. Any sugguestions?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Fabco NV-55. Great needle valve and runs ~$21. It is a rock solid needle valve that can do the low bubble counts. The only bad thing is that it is recomended to be run in-line. Though, it is possible to run it mounted to a regulator/manifold. You must be very careful though not to hit the needle valve if you are gonna mount it to your regulator. The 10/32 threads are very thin. Here's some links:

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html#needle


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks. I forgot to mention that I do want to mount them on the regulators and not run them in line, if possible. Price is reasonable, I will keep this one in mind.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

For $70 each the Ideal Needle Valve fits the bill. I'm using one and it's rock solid, practically set it and forget it. Mike and Serge at Sumo can fix you up with the valve and any fittings you might need.

http://idealvalve.thomasnet.com/viewitems/all-categories/52-series-forged-brass-needle-valves

http://sumoregulator.com/


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks, but I mentioned I did NOT want to spend $70 per valve. Need 3 of them and $200+ is little steep on a college budget...


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

born2lovefish said:


> Thanks, but I mentioned I did NOT want to spend $70 per valve. Need 3 of them and $200+ is little steep on a college budget...


Oops, sorry about that. I read too quickly and skipped right past the not. In that case, good deals on Swagelok valves pop up from time to time on ebay and I've heard good things about some Parker valves from LeftC.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

No problem and thanks for the other possible leads


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

born2lovefish said:


> No problem and thanks for the other possible leads


 
Contact Orlando at GLA he has a custom Fabco NV-55 that has a much larger threaded piece so it is more durable. Not sure what he charges though, these are cusotm made for him from Fabco.

Craig


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Craig!


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Going with 3 needle valves with manifold from GLA. Very impressed so far with the communication from Orlando at GLA and how helpful he has been.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

born2lovefish said:


> Going with 3 needle valves with manifold from GLA. Very impressed so far with the communication from Orlando at GLA and how helpful he has been.


 
Orlando is the man tell him I sent you his way. roud: Just got my shipment in today from him.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Will do! Only problem now is I need to know if anyone makes a 1/8" brass PT to NPT thread fitting....


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

born2lovefish said:


> Will do! Only problem now is I need to know if anyone makes a 1/8" brass PT to NPT thread fitting....


What for? Do you have a Do It Best of ACE Hardware locally, tehy have a huge selection of tiny brass fittings. Sometimes you may have to get several pieces to make what you want as there may not be a direct adaptor.

Craig


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

I believe my current solenoids are metric threads and the needle valves I am looking into are npt threads. I have an Ace a couple miles down the road. There also is an industrial type supply place on the north side of Indy, my father sugguested me contacting.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

born2lovefish said:


> I believe my current solenoids are metric threads and the needle valves I am looking into are npt threads. I have an Ace a couple miles down the road. There also is an industrial type supply place on the north side of Indy, my father sugguested me contacting.


Best thing to do is take your parts and put it together on the spot so you get the right fittings, done it many times when wokring on a project.

Craig


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, I have walked into Lowes with pumps and other devices to find fittings! You sure get looks from people, but it saves making a trip back to the store. I am trying to figure out if they will work before I buy them because if I have to buy a $10+ each brass adaptor, I may just consider building some new regulators. It looks like most solenoid valves have 1/8" NPT thread, which will fit the needle valves. Right now it looks like I will be building 2 new regulators. It will cost a little more, but I will have better equipment when it is all said and done.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

how far apart are you tanks? Why not one reg, with a manifold and the appropriate number of needle valves and bubble counters. You could then save money, sell the old regs to cover it, and be able to just use one tank. You might need longer co2 tubing, but you'd be able to get much nicer equipment. 

I at one time ran a line from a tank downstairs to an upstairs setup too. I was able to fish the co2 line next to electrical work using a push rod and pull tape used for pulling cable, found at lowes in the home stereo wiring area. I took both pieces back 2 days later when I was done... they looked unused since I used them ONE time.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Overstocked. The problem with that is that the tanks are spread out throughout the 2 floor of the house. I am in college right now living at home with my parents, so running tubing through walls is not an option for me. Even with using a manifold, I would still need to get a different regulator. I already own 3 20# cylinders, so I would like to continue to use them. The main issue is that I was two cheap back in high school/early college to buy decent regulators from the start. I think I am going to build 2-3 regulators myself. Plan to use dual beer keg regulators, parker solenoids, and gla needle valves.


----------



## Krith (Dec 23, 2009)

I know many ppl have had good luck with them, but just as a word of caution. My parker solenoid died on me after onry 2 weeks of use. Probably an isolated incident but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Krith said:


> I know many ppl have had good luck with them, but just as a word of caution. My parker solenoid died on me after onry 2 weeks of use. Probably an isolated incident but thought I'd throw it out there.


Thanks, I appreciate the heads up. I have considered going with a clippard, but costs more. Anyone have good/bad experience with a clippard solenoid?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

born2lovefish said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the heads up. I have considered going with a clippard, but costs more. Anyone have good/bad experience with a clippard solenoid?


 
If your getting your needle valves from Orlando ask him about his solenoids, I know his are custom made and super nice. I can take pics of mine tomorrow once I get my CO2 tnak back from being filled.

Craig


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Craigthor said:


> If your getting your needle valves from Orlando ask him about his solenoids, I know his are custom made and super nice. I can take pics of mine tomorrow once I get my CO2 tnak back from being filled.
> 
> Craig


I am buying a 3 manifold of needle valves and taking them off the manifold and going to use them on each regulator. GLA does not sell solenoids individually. It would be nice to have them, but not at close to $200 per regulator, especially when I need 3.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Krith said:


> I know many ppl have had good luck with them, but just as a word of caution. My parker solenoid died on me after onry 2 weeks of use. Probably an isolated incident but thought I'd throw it out there.


Likely an isolated incident. I also have a Parker solenoid, and it has been working OK for me since I purchased it (knock on wood). If we are talking about the same eBay seller, then I would contact the seller. I found them to be quite helpful, so he may be able to do something for you.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

I think I have things figured out now. Going to build 2 regulators using these

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-pid-642.html. 

Plan to buy 3 Parker solenoids and keep one as a spare. Going to buy 3 needle valve manifold from GLA. Going to remove one of the needle valves and put a plug in the manifold. 1 new regulator will have a single needle valve and the other will have the manifold with 2. The single one will be put on my 75 gallon planted. The double will be used on my 56 gallon planted and a 29 gallon I have empty that I may make a planted tank. Going to sell the jbj regulator and maybe the jenco co2 controller and keep the azoo regulator. This will give me 3 regulators for my 3 20lb cylinders allowing me to run 4 tanks.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

born2lovefish said:


> I think I have things figured out now. Going to build 2 regulators using these
> 
> http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-pid-642.html.
> 
> Plan to buy 3 Parker solenoids and keep one as a spare. Going to buy 3 needle valve manifold from GLA. Going to remove one of the needle valves and put a plug in the manifold. 1 new regulator will have a single needle valve and the other will have the manifold with 2. The single one will be put on my 75 gallon planted. The double will be used on my 56 gallon planted and a 29 gallon I have empty that I may make a planted tank. Going to sell the jbj regulator and maybe the jenco co2 controller and keep the azoo regulator. This will give me 3 regulators for my 3 20lb cylinders allowing me to run 4 tanks.


 
roud: 

Craig


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Stopped by Lowes on my way home tonight. They will have all the fittings I need it looks like. Went ahead and bought some extension cords that I will wire up the solenoids with.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Ordered the solenoids and triple needle valve manifold tonight. Total cost for the project should be right at about $250.


----------

